# Zeitzonen



## scuzzlebud (8. Apr 2007)

Wenn eine Webanwendung global genutzt werden soll, wie geht ihr mit verschiedenen Zeitzonen um? Ich kenne die Klasse TimeZone, habe aber kein einleuchtendes Beispiel für die Arbeit damit gefunden.

Angenommen ein Benutzer sitzt in Deutschland, einer in Amerika. Beide bearbeiten ein Dokument. Benutzer 1 aus Deutschland bearbeitet das Dokument um 14:00. Würde Benutzer 2 aus Amerika das Dokument nun 5 Minuten später bearbeiten, würde bei Benutzer 1 als Bearbeitungszeit 20:00 Uhr stehen (je nachdem wie groß die Zeitverschiebung bis Amerika ist, weiß ich nicht genau  ).
Man müsste also die Uhrzeiten / Daten als UTC o.Ä. auf dem Server speichern, und bei Aufruf dann für die Benutzer jeweils passend für ihre Zeitzone umrechnen.
Doch wie geht man mit Sommer-/Winterzeit um?
Und vorallem: Wie testet man hier sinnvoll aus?

Für jeden Tipp / Erfahrungsbericht wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## WeirdAl (9. Apr 2007)

Huhu,
Du kannst ja auch die Serverzeit als gegeben nehmen und die Zeiten der Clients ignorieren. Dann hast du auch keine Probleme mit dem Zeiten-rumgerechne.

Cu
Alex


----------



## scuzzlebud (9. Apr 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort - aber auch dann muss ich umrechnen, oder nicht?
Wenn der Benutzer aus Amerika eine Bearbeitung tätigt, kann ich nicht einfach die deutsche Serverzeit anzeigen.
Umrechnen muss ich also sowieso, oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?

Was mich interessiert ist folgendes:

1. Welches Grundprinzip verwende ich? Meine Idee: Ein Benutzer muss bei Registrierung seine Zeitzone angeben. Tätigt er eine Bearbeitung, wird die Zeit als UTC abgespeichert. Wird die Zeit von einem Benutzer eingesehen, wird die UTC Zeit mittels seiner eingestellten Zeitzone passend für ihn umgerechnet.
Wird das so funktionieren?

2. Wo bekomme ich ein Steuerelement her, in dem ein Benutzer eine Zeitzone auswählen kann? Gibt es da etwas vorgefertigtes?

3. Was mache ich mit Sommer- und Winterzeit? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dafür in den Zeitzonen auch keine Einheit, WANN die Uhr umgestellt wird. Das dürfte recht kompliziert zu handhaben sein, oder?

Das war es erstmal 
Für Tipps und Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Wildcard (9. Apr 2007)

4. Nicht gregorianische Kalender gibt's da auch noch. Keine Angst, das betrifft aber nur ein paar Milliarden Menschen  :wink:


----------



## Guest (9. Apr 2007)

Schau dir das hier an (Umgang mit TimeZone wird da erklärt): http://java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/2003/tt1104.html#2


----------

